# Grenade Jay preaches natural - what do you guys think?



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

*Grenade Jay natural or no?*​
I think he is natural - Yes 3838.38%I don't think he's natural - No6161.62%


----------



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

Grenade jay preaches natural - from the looks of his recent photo posts on instagram etc many are starting to question that

We can't questions that he has worked hard and is in good condition but - what do you guys think?

Natural or no?

(i couldnt get a clearer photo but its on his instagram for those interested)


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Im not sure, not a huge amount of mass and traps are small so perhaps, but his head does look like it's been photoshopped onto his body :lol:


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I would say his physique is achievable naturally.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Totally believable


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes id say its possible hes natty, but its also equally as possible hes not, but I do think his physique is achievable natty.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Look's similiar to Lex from Gymshark and i'm fairly sure he's natty.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Definitely achievable natty, given good genetics, hard work & attention to detail - though I'd need something to look like that.

His traps & neck don't look like he juices heavily.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

looks doable.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

have a look at the BNBF guys... acheiveable with lots of hard work and attention to detail...


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Whenever I see videos of him on YouTube I can't help but notice how his head and face look odd on his body :lol:

Not sure if natty or juicing tbh


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Not natural IMO. Ii'd say he's on some form of DHT derived compound for that level of hardness / vascularity whilst still looking full at virtually 0% bf.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i beleive he is natural, this is a pic from this morning from Grenade


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dunno who he is, but certainly possible for some, but you gotta ask, why on earth would he be natty? I know why he would 'say' he was... because it makes him more marketable. Would be difficult to stay in such condition for long periods for most.

I'd say well over 75% of guys in my gym on are on gear, most to just look good while going about their everyday life. So you'd have to wonder why someone in such a competitive business as modelling would choose to not use the same stuff most other guys do to just look good in bars.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> View attachment 156119
> i beleive he is natural, this is a pic from this morning from Grenade


Seeing that pic makes me think that's just too far for a natty.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Training 16 years including a stint in the army. Looking at pictures from his army days he was never in brilliant shape. Also when you see him in videos his upper body is surprisingly small and holds most of his mass on his legs. He's defintley natural in my opinion.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Hes head genetics are terrible tho most square head i seen


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Great physique.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

he looks like someone stretched a photo up but not out


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Im no great authority on judging this kind of stuff, but if I can venture my two cents... if it is your job or part of your job to be in outstanding condition ie fitness model, youtube celeb etc you would be crazy not to be on something. If you are chasing supplement contracts or other fitness related endorsements it is practically assured. Dont think for one second because these guys dont weigh [email protected] 5'9 theyre not using something...


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Most of those photo's are going to have been professionally finished too don't forget (apart from ones on his social media, perhaps).

I saw him at BP back in May and he didn't strike me as a massive individual. Impressive either way.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

My genes wouldn't allow me to get that body on 5gram off trenbolone let alone natty


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Dunno who he is, but certainly possible for some, but you gotta ask, why on earth would he be natty? I know why he would 'say' he was... because it makes him more marketable. Would be difficult to stay in such condition for long periods for most.
> 
> I'd say well over 75% of guys in my gym on are on gear, most to just look good while going about their everyday life. So you'd have to wonder why someone in such a competitive business as modelling would choose to not use the same stuff most other guys do to just look good in bars.


Totally agree with this, yeah it might be achievable natty but I don't believe for 1 second that he is. Esepcially after that photo from 226 to 189lb in 8 months, losing 1lb+ per week with no loss of muscle? And guessing from his BF% and the weight difference that hes actually gained muscle as well, not a fcking chance


----------



## woody081 (Aug 13, 2013)

Saw him at bodypower. In great shape and believe he could easily be natty.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Not natty imo. Maybe not on loads of gear but on something to help keep low levels of BF and the hardness look.

The more concerning thing is wtf is wrong with the dudes head?


----------



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

the main comments ive heard people mentioning when doubting if natty is the pure leanness and grainyness (if you see the full sized image these become more apparent) and that type of lowered body fat is a general indicator of significant hormone manipulation

also why are people talking about his traps and neck as though they are an indicator of gear - androgen receptors are most dense in shoulders, upper chest and thighs not sure traps have any relation sorry


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

despite the pencil neck (genetics) i have never known anyone in my 30 odd years of training get that hard and shredded naturally

and being able to hold that much muscle which with his genetics(that pencil neck etc and general look show he is naturally not inclined to hold big mass to my thinking) whilst getting to such a low bf i do not believe is natural

but thats only an opinion


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

99% sure he is. Used to communicate with his brother who looks similar (not quite as lean) and he is definitely natty, just way more dedicated than most other people.

Oh and he must take Grenade coz dey mayk u ript bruv.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

on a forum where tonnes of you are on gear, you should know what to look for. It's not his size that isn't attainable naturally, it's the fact he's lean, full and very dry, something which natural guys can't do they end up looking flat and always softer. He's probably lean year round which is another giveaway. He wont be running anything super crazy but hes not natty


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I believe i might be natty but im sure he uses something to protect himself off season, someone with fantastic genetics can get away with low doses of anything if their only using to protect what their genetics have given them.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Theorist said:


> on a forum where tonnes of you are on gear, you should know what to look for. It's not his size that isn't attainable naturally, it's the fact he's lean, full and very dry, something which natural guys can't do they end up looking flat and always softer. He's probably lean year round which is another giveaway. He wont be running anything super crazy but hes not natty


var would be my guess


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well done him


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

If he is takinng something, which I personally think he is, it certainly won't be one compound. A lot of prep drugs, tren, mast, winny, var, HGH and such. This is standard for all physique models, fitness models, anyone earning a living from being ripped.

The size of him is determined by his diet not the drugs he takes or the amount of.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

He does stay lean like that all year round. He has just done a project mass stage. Is currently undergoing contest prep which explains why he looks so lean and dry. I think he is 100% natural.

Dedicated to training and his diet is on point every time


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

of course none of us can guess what he does but that look in the last pic of him looks like he's using/finnished with or recently used var with whatever else was what i meant as it gives that distinctive dry hard look..i don't think he is genetically gifted though and he looks like one of those guys that never holds real mass whatever he does..

sounds like i am really negging him but i admire the hard work and dedication he has put in to get that way and her looks great..fair play to him whatever he is or isn't doing


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> View attachment 156119
> i beleive he is natural, this is a pic from this morning from Grenade


WTF!!?? That level of b/f is impossible without roids, Clen etc.....you sure it's not been photoshopped?


----------



## luke030588 (May 20, 2009)

Natty or not, massive respect for the guys shape


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Im interested in how he built it but its the fact hes built it that gets my respect however that may be.


----------



## Gunshow (Jul 16, 2014)

If say possible natty, delts and traps not huge and he is pasty white in the first pic and bronzed up covered in oil in the second... That illusion saws a few % bodyfat easily


----------



## luke030588 (May 20, 2009)

Natty or not, massive respect for the guys shape


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

It's nice to see a thread not turn shiity for a change


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> View attachment 156119
> i beleive he is natural, this is a pic from this morning from Grenade


Just that little bit too lean to be natural in my opinion.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

stop kidding yourselfs jeeezus, how many people are around with these super rare 'amazing genetics' that look like that all year round naturally? none..

hell be using something otherwise ALOT of people would look like him naturally and noone would be using AAS, its the AAS use in some form that gets him like that and lets him stay like that, not counting macros and eating chicken and rice as most of us do that already and noone natty looks the same as him...

hell be using something to stay lean and muscley, overall size isnt his goal, hence why he isnt 'massive' aswell


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

b0t13 said:


> stop kidding yourselfs jeeezus, how many people are around with these super rare 'amazing genetics' that look like that all year round naturally? none..
> 
> hell be using something otherwise ALOT of people would look like him naturally and noone would be using AAS, its the AAS use in some form that gets him like that and lets him stay like that, not counting macros and eating chicken and rice as most of us do that already and noone natty looks the same as him...
> 
> hell be using something to stay lean and muscley, overall size isnt his goal, hence why he isnt 'massive' aswell


This. The guy has working amazingly hard to get his physique but he is not natural.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

You don't have to be a mass monster to be using something.

All these YouTube fitness guys, Guzman, lex, Steve cook, Jeff said , ogus etc are all using, I don't care what they say, it doesn't take away the strictness of their diet and training though.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

He's only light. He obviously puts hardwork in. I'm gona go with natty but obviously has all the time in the world to get that physique. Id be more interested to see him smash gear in and see him 40lbs heavier :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pitbull999 said:


> WTF!!?? That level of b/f is impossible without roids, Clen etc.....you sure it's not been photoshopped?


Nonsense, BF levels are down to diet not gear.

I haven't voted because there isn't an "I don't care" button.


----------



## Warrior87 (Nov 24, 2014)

Not natural at all!!!

You guys must be crazy if you think he is natural.

His fellow grenade front man...I won't name names! but he is tall and blonde....takes 1g of test and mixes in another compound depending on lean bulk or diet....either bolderone or tren, PCT's for 4 weeks, then jumps straight back on AAS 2 weeks after PCT, he uses GH all year round and cycles Slin. I know this for a fact, why....because he told me. So I would presume Grenade Jay is well into it too.

No sponsored fitness model athlete who reps for Supp companies is natural in my opinion.


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Can you guys actually tell if somebody is natural or using just from a few photos? My understanding was that peds merely speed up muscle growth/maintain under cutting?

Are there tell tale signs, such as some muscle groups being vastly more responsive?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

He's in great shape and that's a testament to his hard work but IMO he's not natural and I'll bet he hasn't been for a very long time.


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

b0t13 said:


> stop kidding yourselfs jeeezus, how many people are around with these super rare 'amazing genetics' that look like that all year round naturally? none..
> 
> hell be using something otherwise ALOT of people would look like him naturally and noone would be using AAS, its the AAS use in some form that gets him like that and lets him stay like that, not counting macros and eating chicken and rice as most of us do that already and noone natty looks the same as him...
> 
> hell be using something to stay lean and muscley, overall size isnt his goal, hence why he isnt 'massive' aswell


Exactly, and true naturals in the competitions don't look like that...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Natural physiques don't look like that.

You could have the same mass natural, but you wouldn't look like that.

Wake up people.

Of course it depends what he's calling natural. If he means no aas then yeah that's achievable. But what about all the other chemicals in the mix there.


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Natural physiques don't look like that.
> 
> You could have the same mass natural, but you wouldn't look like that.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly....


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Definitely on gear. I think anyone who has a sponsorship who looks big and ripped is most likely on, who wouldn't be to get a better job in their area? I definitely would and I use gear just to look good atm which isn't working cos am fat as fcuk :lol:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I know for an absolute fact (because I know the guy) that one of the grande **** is NOT natural by a country mile... It's all BS guys

Fake natty crew for life...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Well i guess @megatron settles it, if what he says is true, but I think looking like that picture is achievable natty.

Now don't get me wrong, not walking around all year like that, but a natty with great genetics peaking for a competition could look like that at the day of the event. A drink and a meal or 2 later, there definition would blurr drastically.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Know what their testing schedule is? lol anyone but a moron could pass...

Natty Natty Natty - right


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't know why everyone has their pants in a twist over whether others are natty or not as we all know that using AAS is just the icing on the cake.....right?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I don't know why everyone has their pants in a twist over whether others are natty or not as we all know that using AAS is just the icing on the cake.....right?


It's because they preach natural, people uneducated believe that it's achievable and then makes people on here who do take AAS and don't look as good appear to 'look sh1t for a dirty juicer' when a "natty" looks better

Also the fact that everything they say is a lie to sell sh1t to people, kinda like the whole industry tbh

If supplements were regulated most would go out of business!


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Not natty imo


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Easily 100% natural. He ain't got that unnatural size to be juicing.

Diet and lots of hard work....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

b0t13 said:


> It's because they preach natural, people uneducated believe that it's achievable and then makes people on here who do take AAS and don't look as good appear to 'look sh1t for a dirty juicer' when a "natty" looks better
> 
> Also the fact that everything they say is a lie to sell sh1t to people, kinda like the whole industry tbh
> 
> If supplements were regulated most would go out of business!


Is it any worse than those who pretend to be on lower doses than they're admitting to in public, or those who claim to eat a certain diet when really they don't?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is it any worse than those who pretend to be on lower doses than they're admitting to in public, or those who claim to eat a certain diet when really they don't?


This is the problem, there's lies everywhere if you believed the **** in magazines you'd be eating veg, raspberry ketones and doing some ****ed up workout 7 days a week on 400 cals a day thinking your gonna be a ripped and massive mofo, when in reality you'll just end up losing money and getting nowhere


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

> Easily 100% natural. He ain't got that unnatural size to be juicing.
> 
> Diet and lots of hard work....


lol


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is it any worse than those who pretend to be on lower doses than they're admitting to in public, or those who claim to eat a certain diet when really they don't?


anyone who can lie to them selves enough in the public eye is the same in my books, self centered and ego centered, two of the worst traits possible to me.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> anyone who can lie to them selves enough in the public eye is the same in my books, self centered and ego centered, two of the worst traits possible to me.


Anyone reliant on sponsorship or has any standing in the public eye would be idiotic not to lie about it.

How many people here tell all their relatives about taking steroids?


----------



## chris-a (Feb 28, 2008)

about as natural as getting noshed off by your nan


----------



## xelad (Apr 4, 2014)

I think he's natty, looking at his comp condition at the WBFF last year. He didn't even place 10th and lost 1st place to Tom Coleman, when you look at them side by side ignoring the image editing thats been done the difference in build quality and proportion is night and day to me.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

View attachment 163916


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

I personally don't think he's natural , he's too lean and muscular to pull that off naturally ...see this who thing of who's natural and who's not it makes no sense .any one who is involved in bodybuilding isn't natural because what is natural ? Protein drinks are not natural and some of the ingredients have raised serious questions over the years , so ok is he a steroid user ? Yes imo yes he is and why would he lie ...it's easier to lie than try and explain yourself time and time again .

Bodybuilders who claim natural are like Christians ...they act all "oo I'm so nice Look at me " when really they are just sexual terrorists lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

mr small said:


> I personally don't think he's natural , he's too lean and muscular to pull that off naturally ...see this who thing of who's natural and who's not it makes no sense .any one who is involved in bodybuilding isn't natural because what is natural ? Protein drinks are not natural and some of the ingredients have raised serious questions over the years , so ok is he a steroid user ? Yes imo yes he is and why would he lie ...it's easier to lie than try and explain yourself time and time again .
> 
> Bodybuilders who claim natural are like Christians ...they act all "oo I'm so nice Look at me " when really they are just sexual terrorists lol


Protein drinks are not natural.....! Milk from a cow for example.....!! I drink milk and whey which is dirived from milk, soooooooo I'm not natural... what a load of tosh!

I agree about the sex thing, I'm a fcuking sexual tyrannosaurus....:laugh: I


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Nothing natural anymore ffs lol cows are fead chemically enhanced feed to make them produce better milk (I made that up 100%) so nothing is natural anymore , take gear get big and become that sexual beast you wish to become lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

mr small said:


> Nothing natural anymore ffs lol cows are fead chemically enhanced feed to make them produce better milk (I made that up 100%) so nothing is natural anymore , *take gear get big and become that sexual beast you wish to become lol*


What, with ya shrunken balls and a floppy pecker... Don't make me laugh....!


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Natty Steve said:


> What' date=' with ya shrunken balls and a floppy pecker... Don't make me laugh....![/quote']
> 
> Someone always brings the tone down ...... P.s speak for yourself


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

mr small said:


> Someone always brings the tone down ...... P.s speak for yourself


I'm natty so don't have this problem.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> I'm natty so don't have this problem.


Nor do you have the massively elevated hormone levels that we all enjoy so much........ Nothing at all wrong with being natty but this is the wrong place to fight the natty corner for the sake of hearing your own voice


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Nor do you have the massively elevated hormone levels that we all enjoy so much........ Nothing at all wrong with being natty but this is the wrong place to fight the natty corner for the sake of hearing your own voice


And hark at you......

:laugh:

I'm not fighting any corner. Get over it will ya.....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> I'm natty so don't have this problem.


I don't have this problem..... This one of those myths?! PMSL


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Myth lol

Everyone on the defensive again. Some do some don't, alas I don't really care. My comment was a cheap poke at a previous poster as a bit of banta. Lighten up fellas. Or it starts to tool like its true.....! :wink:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fake natty Steve'o is off again lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fake natty Steve'o is off again lol.


5'10 and 233lbs , What BF% are you natty steve'o?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> 5'10 and 233lbs , What BF% are you natty steve'o?


100% :laugh:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

one of those calculator things puts ma @ 11.2% going off my stats dunno how true these things are though. I'm not fat by any means but not cut either...Bulking at the moment...















http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii624/y80tsy/New%20photos/th_MOV_0225.mp4' alt='th_MOV_0225.mp4'>

Nothing to hide here fella....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> one of those calculator things puts ma @ 11.2% going off my stats dunno how true these things are though. I'm not fat by any means but not cut either...Bulking at the moment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11% at 233 and 5'10 suggests not natty.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> 11% at 233 and 5'10 suggests not natty.


Or YOU @banzi don't know what YOUR doing ...lol ..PMSL

I am and always will be 100% natural.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

> 100% :laugh:


Fatty Steve'o

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

banzi said:


> 11% at 233 and 5'10 suggests not natty.


Drop 21lb of fat and that's Olympia 212


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> Or YOU @banzi don't know what YOUR doing ...lol ..PMSL
> 
> I am and always will be 100% natural.


then you are not 11% :thumbup1:

post a pic, not a blurred one


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm saying 20%+ bf


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

> one of those calculator things puts ma @ 11.2% going off my stats dunno how true these things are though. I'm not fat by any means but not cut either...Bulking at the moment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11%......adding 8 or 9 to that number would be more accurate.

And loving the rotating shrugs lol good way to scrambe your rc...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

H_JM_S said:


> I'm saying 20%+ bf


Im tending to agree.

People always give the game away with their stats and claiming natty.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> then you are not 11% :thumbup1:
> 
> post a pic, not a blurred one


I don't see you posting anything. You just hide behind your keyboard..... Are you nat or ASS?

For someone who wants to compete theres not one pic of you in this entire forum! speaks volumes really.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> I don't see you posting anything. You just hide behind your keyboard..... Are you nat or ASS?
> 
> For someone who wants to compete theres not one pic of you in this entire forum! speaks volumes really.


He has posted pics mate, bit of a unit tbh lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> I don't see you posting anything. You just hide behind your keyboard..... Are you nat or ASS?
> 
> For someone who wants to compete theres not one pic of you in this entire forum! speaks volumes really.


I have posted pics and been honest and open about what I do.

Go search my post history.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> I have posted pics and been honest and open about what I do.
> 
> Go search my post history.


I have and didn't see anything... I could be wrong as i never looked at every single post.

Post up a link fella


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

34" waist 18" arms 18" neck 48" chest.... I would say 15% going off the mirror.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I don't see you posting anything. You just hide behind your keyboard..... Are you nat or ASS?
> 
> For someone who wants to compete theres not one pic of you in this entire forum! speaks volumes really.


Yes there is lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yes there is lol


Link


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Link


I will when I get home. Just left the gym


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> There is pics everywhere of FelonE, even in female dressing gowns.


Yeah Ive seen all of that....LOl


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

geeby112 said:


> You don't have to be a mass monster to be using something.
> 
> All these YouTube fitness guys, Guzman, lex, Steve cook, Jeff said , ogus etc are all using, I don't care what they say, it doesn't take away the strictness of their diet and training though.


Agree with this. Lex especially, he is getting bigger and bigger, surely he can't keep preach natural much longer.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> There is pics everywhere of FelonE, even in female dressing gowns.


You lot love it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The next pic you see ofme I'll be lean haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> It does do a little something for me.. :wub:


Lol


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

> one of those calculator things puts ma @ 11.2% going off my stats dunno how true these things are though. I'm not fat by any means but not cut either...Bulking at the moment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im going to say easily 30% bodyfat

100% new music needed, what a load of ****e.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> Im going to say easily 30% bodyfat
> 
> 100% new music needed, what a load of ****e.


PMSL...

I would go with this:

Body Fat Percentage Men 15%

The 15% body fat level is usually within the "lean and fit" category in most body fat percentage charts. The outlines of muscle can be seen, but there is no clear separation between them. Vascularity is usually a bit more limited as are muscle striations, which are typically covered by a thin layer of fat. The overall shape is still there, which can create an aesthetic appearance despite less muscle definition.

Its on the radio.....

Back to topic.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

> PMSL...
> 
> I would go with this:
> 
> ...


http://cdn.builtlean.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/body-fat-percentage-picture-men-women.jpg


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> http://cdn.builtlean.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/body-fat-percentage-picture-men-women.jpg


Yeah the picture of the dude which is @ 15% looks about right, although I'm a lot more muscular. I can still see the outline of my individual abs under a layer of body fat. :thumbup1:

Thanks


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

anabolik said:


> 11%......adding 8 or 9 to that number would be more accurate.
> 
> And loving the rotating shrugs lol good way to scrambe your rc...


+1

That guy in the video is 20% fat on a generous assessment.

11% is 10lbs fat away from competition shape.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> PMSL...
> 
> I would go with this:
> 
> ...


lol, one of your arms is 11% BF.


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

husaberg said:


> var would be my guess


Year round?

Either way, the guy is not natural.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> lol, one of your arms is 11% BF.


Steady on even fat lads have feelings...... ??


----------



## chris-a (Feb 28, 2008)

> Steady on even fat lads have feelings...... ??


no offence mate, but why do you post so many comments in this section of the forum? (being a natural trainer).

what do you feel you have to offer to aas discussion or gain from interacting here?

serious question.


----------



## Paullow (Oct 9, 2012)

chris-a said:


> no offence mate, but why do you post so many comments in this section of the forum? (being a natural trainer).
> 
> what do you feel you have to offer to aas discussion or gain from interacting here?
> 
> serious question.


The 'General Conversation' sector? :confused1:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

chris-a said:


> no offence mate, but why do you post so many comments in this section of the forum? (being a natural trainer).
> 
> what do you feel you have to offer to aas discussion or gain from interacting here?
> 
> serious question.


The op question was is this guy natural so I gave my comments.

Is this exclusive to assist users only....?

I thought I saw your name on a loaf of bread the other day, but when I took a closer look it said Thick Cut!


----------



## TLWFAP (Sep 20, 2013)

View attachment 164041


Don't you know? Everyone is natty


----------



## chris-a (Feb 28, 2008)

ha! ok, my fluff - i though we were in the aas section - apologies.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

chris-a said:


> ha! ok, my fluff - i though we were in the aas section - apologies.


Very refreshing. Thanks. Accepted :thumbup1:

I take back the loaf comment.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

> The op question was is this guy natural so I gave my comments.
> 
> Is this exclusive to assist users only....?
> 
> I thought I saw your name on a loaf of bread the other day, but when I took a closer look it said Thick Cut!


Haha!!


----------



## PIJO (Jun 6, 2012)

I was in the army with this guy. Didn't really know him but we did a bit of boxing together.

Is the majority of this site on summat? Not been a dick, very rarely post so jus wondering?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PIJO said:


> I was in the army with this guy. Didn't really know him but we did a bit of boxing together.
> 
> Is the majority of this site on summat? Not been a dick, very rarely post so jus wondering?


Do you mean is majority of the site taking performance enhancing drugs....?

I'd say 8 out of 10 are or have


----------



## PIJO (Jun 6, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Do you mean is majority of the site taking performance enhancing drugs....?
> 
> I'd say 8 out of 10 are or have


 Cheers mate. Refreshing to hear people be honest about it tbh. It's not for me personally but I wouldn't think any different of some one if they do. Still got be proper dedicated with diet and training which I think a lot of people don't understand.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PIJO said:


> Cheers mate. Refreshing to hear people be honest about it tbh. It's not for me personally but I wouldn't think any different of some one if they do. Still got be proper dedicated with diet and training which I think a lot of people don't understand.


Very true mate. Yes people abuse it, I'd be a fool to not realise that.

But lots don't, I use. I also weigh each gram of food out and a coach who guides me on training, nutrition and drugs. Each to their own this hobby


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Look's similiar to Lex from Gymshark and i'm fairly sure he's natty.


Is that a joke? Ha










Natty / 10


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Phil7655 said:


> Is that a joke? Ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only reason i say it, is the guy has been training 10 years and isn't massive in person. He's just very lean.

I could believe he's natty


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Only reason i say it, is the guy has been training 10 years and isn't massive in person. He's just very lean.
> 
> I could believe he's natty


I know another of the gym shark lads and when I asked if Lex was natty he replied 'he's geared out of his nut'.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Only reason i say it, is the guy has been training 10 years and isn't massive in person. He's just very lean.
> 
> I could believe he's natty


Natty.... Traps and Delts say different?!


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't believe all the so called natural athletes bodybuilders or whatever are natural. I reckon over 80% of them do some kind of gear even if it's low doses etc. And tbh I don't care if they all take it. You want to be the best you take whatever it takes to be the best. Just don't bull**** about being a natural. I've seen guys get huge doing gear for years. Take a year or so out then become "natural" pmsl they kidding no one but themselves


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

H_JM_S said:


> I know another of the gym shark lads and when I asked if Lex was natty he replied 'he's geared out of his nut'.


Daniel Blackwell?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Not sure about lex but matt ogus is def natty, he has a whole series about his contest preps etc and personally I haven't seen anything out of the ordinary on it.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

zyphy said:


> Daniel Blackwell?


He's natty


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Lewy_h said:


> He's natty


I meant is that the gym shark member who mentioned lex being non-natty lol. Dan lives in Cov so would

Make sense..


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Not natty, no one who makes money from it is natty.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

H_JM_S said:


> I know another of the gym shark lads and when I asked if Lex was natty he replied 'he's geared out of his nut'.


Fair - I guess he's just brainwashed me! He preached so much about natty I just believed him!


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

zyphy said:


> I meant is that the gym shark member who mentioned lex being non-natty lol. Dan lives in Cov so would
> 
> Make sense..


It's not Dan mate althiough he trains at my gym. Don't think he has naything to do with gymshark anymore.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Fair - I guess he's just brainwashed me! He preached so much about natty I just believed him!


I think he's on gear personally but geared out of his nut is anyone who takes gear according to my pal lol


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


> He's natty


You should see the size of him now! He's massive! doubled in size the last few months!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Personally think Jay is natty. He may use some fat burners, but that is it imo.

He is not very big at all.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I have no idea if hes natty or not, but just remember, the better he looks the more money he makes.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

just answer me this... why would he be natty


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

H_JM_S said:


> It's not Dan mate althiough he trains at my gym. Don't think he has naything to do with gymshark anymore.


He's still with gymshark according to his IG


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

banzi said:


> I have no idea if hes natty or not, but just remember, the better he looks the more money he makes.


Exactly this, which pretty much answers the question whether any of these 'celebrities' are natty!!


----------



## ben1uk (May 26, 2015)

I know Jay - he's no natty


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ben1uk said:


> I know Jay - he's no natty


Bet he's on that Tribulus isn't he!!


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Im not sure, not a huge amount of mass and traps are small so perhaps, but his head does look like it's been photoshopped onto his body :lol:


sure does


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

I met him at bodypower he is not natty


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

teenphysique said:


> I met him at bodypower he is not natty


Could you smell the roids?


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Could you smell the roids?


Yeah man !


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

teenphysique said:


> Yeah man !


The dirty roider


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> The dirty roider


Nice dude though ive got nothing against the users


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

ben1uk said:


> I know Jay - he's no natty


Are you Ben who he trains with in his videos?


----------

